# Square footage of a gallon for ceilling with duck



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I have to paint 9000 square foot of commercial ceilling with black dryfall paint and I'm wondering what would be the square footage of a gallon


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

One coat or two ???


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Better get a rep out their.I'm sure it wont be much


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I would think less than 100.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you bid the job yet?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Did you bid the job yet?


Not yet


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Not yet


that's good


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> that's good


That,s why I'm asking!!! 
I'll call my rep on monday to be sure


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

The ceilling are 16' high. Do I need to cover the floors with dryfall paint? I know it's the purpose of the product but just want to make sure


----------



## Dangharley (Apr 18, 2011)

I've always covered the floors while using dryfall. That's because I had to scrape a 20,000 sqft warehouse cause the general cut the air when it was 95 outside and the humidity reactivated the paint on the floor. Our full 5's were sweating like cold beer cans in the summer. Lesson learned.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We just finished a 48000 sq ft ceiling it took 750 gallons it was white over black.. already primed?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

There were tons of duct work and 2 huge cat walks


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I have to paint 9000 square foot of commercial ceilling with black dryfall paint and I'm wondering what would be the square footage of a gallon


You don't have any cat walks to paint? 100 - 120 gallons will do it if you don't have an absurd amount of duct work or a cat walk or anything. It's cheap paint though we were getting 'super save-lite Dryfall' from Sherwin Williams for $12 a gallon.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> We just finished a 48000 sq ft ceiling it took 750 gallons it was white over black.. already primed?


Why should i prime???
No cat walk, just ceiling, structure, and 2-3 duct


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Dangharley said:


> I've always covered the floors while using dryfall. That's because I had to scrape a 20,000 sqft warehouse


ouch 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure honestly... the architect made us prime anything that didn't have a previous finish... maybe someone else here has more experience.. I know they were adamant about priming the galvanized duct work, I assume to prevent the paint from peeling in sheets.. we used "kem-kromik" Dryfall primer also a Sherwin Williams product, that was some rough stuff, it's solvent is xylene.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Not sure honestly... the architect made us prime anything that didn't have a previous finish... maybe someone else here has more experience.. I know they were adamant about priming the galvanized duct work, I assume to prevent the paint from peeling in sheets.. we used "kem-kromik" Dryfall primer also a Sherwin Williams product, that was some rough stuff, it's solvent is xylene.


When you said between 100-120 galon, is it for primer + 2 coat???


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You shouldnt have to do a full prime. Kem Kromic is no longer around, they changed it to Kem Bond. Clean deck, sprot prime with Kem Bond and two coat dryfall. I prefer to cover the floor for a easier clean up. 

Take your sq/ft coverage for the product and divide by three for product usage estimate.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what you Canadians call it but here in the states it's DUCT work, not DUCK work. EH?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> You shouldnt have to do a full prime. Kem Kromic is no longer around, they changed it to Kem Bond. Clean deck, sprot prime with Kem Bond and two coat dryfall. I prefer to cover the floor for a easier clean up.
> 
> Take your sq/ft coverage for the product and divide by three for product usage estimate.


There you go! I can get kem kromik right now, just used it 2 weeks ago.. the 120 gallons I was referring to was for the Dryfall only.. looks like NEPS has a formula for it. Dryfall doesn't go far!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm not sure what you Canadians call it but here in the states it's DUCT work, not DUCK work. EH?


Hehehe, sorry my english isn't perfect, I'm french canadian. I might be in trouble if I paint a flying duck!!!!

So i only prime the duct, not the ceiling? What do yo mean by spot prime???


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you a Hockey fan?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I call it exposed ceilings unless your just painting the duct work. I stopped using dryfall altogether, I prefer 100% acrylic flat. You get a better coverage rate and it isn't nearly as messy. 

Dryfall is not a dtm, you have to prime all raw metal.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Are you a Hockey fan?


Nope
I'm a triathlete, no stick involved!!!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I call it exposed ceilings unless your just painting the duct work. I stopped using dryfall altogether, I prefer 100% acrylic flat. You get a better coverage rate and it isn't nearly as messy.
> 
> Dryfall is not a dtm, you have to prime all raw metal.


Not a bas idea, anyway at 16 feet I'm sure there is not much landing on the floor


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Not a bas idea, anyway at 16 feet I'm sure there is not much landing on the floor


I think DF is messier than reg paint. I did a exposed ceiling black with DF, the paint that fell was a heavier powder than a regular paint. I still could see specs of overspray left behind, so you'd still have to cover the floor. when it got wet it became alive again, smells and makes your eyes water worse than being in the fart thread. I won't use df again unless its hard speced.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never used the dry fall products but maybe these numbers can help a little. A gallon of 100% solids paint will cover 1604 sqft @ 1 mil dft without any waste factored in. If it is 50% solids @ 1 mil dft it will do 802 sqft and so on....if it is 50% solids and you apply it @ 3 mils dft you should get 267 sqft per gallon before you factor in waste. Application techniques and substaight will affect the numbers too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had a new factory gig. 30ft lids. Dryfall on new floors...

New floors all sticky. Luckily, I was subbing and the manager had to do some sharp negotiating with the paint rep.

Cleaning company called in, they spent a few days in there cleaning the floors. Think he got the rep to pay for the cleaning.

Cover the floors.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I would ask your rep about sw multi surface acrylic.. No priming for bare metal. Has dryfall properties and will go further than regular dryfall. Price tag in the 20.s PLan on 60-70 gallon 2 coat it.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/document/PDS/en/035777022979/


----------



## lbass215 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cover the floor we did a High school Gym had a huge mess ended up paying to get the floor redone. Nasty job, I have always wanted to see Mike Rowe paint DF on dirty jobs. I did that one time and had no desire to do it again. Cover yourself it gets nasty quick.


----------

